
Apple Cracks Down On Offerwall Ads - Betelgeuse90
https://www.pocketgamer.biz/news/70610/devs-lose-thousands-of-dollars-as-apple-cracks-down-on-offerwall-ads/
======
scarface74
_Now developers need to look for new /alternative methods of monetisation.
We’ll see what those will be, but maybe surveys, which I am hearing a lot
about these days.”_

I’ve got a crazy idea. Charge money for the apps.

~~~
Betelgeuse90
Woah, take it easy there, Satan! ;)

Kidding aside, it's clear that the model for paying up front for something you
don't know you'd like isn't ideal. I think it's simple and honest, which is
great, but it's not without its issues. I think if Apple creates a good refund
policy though, it would make this model more appealing for many developers.

Of course depending on the policy specifics, that could change the nature of
the games being developed, but I think it's a worthwhile direction to explore
nonetheless.

~~~
scarface74
I’ve never heard reports of it being difficult to receive a refund from Apple
for an App Store purchase. I’ve received a few when an in game purchase
transaction was faulty.

But here is the official policy.

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204084](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT204084)

~~~
Betelgeuse90
Yeah I've seen this page.

I meant a policy which is a bit more specific, applying only to games rather
than to all apps. Something akin to Steam's policy where you can get a refund
no questions asked if you haven't played too much of a game.

